# Official Polish Language Academy website



## Juopak

Hey guys, siema?

Could anybody tell me what's the name of the official institute of the Polish language, since I would like to check the website and its online dictionary of definitions (I'm pretty sure that there must be such service available). If anyone could help me, I would appreciate it so much.

Also, could anybody share with me some other decent Polish dictionaries of definitions (not translators) online? Also some cool portals of Polish etymologies that would be well appreciated, it's awesome for me to discover this language, so I would like to explore it from its own roots. 

Dziękuje z góry i pozdrawiam serdecznie


----------



## LilianaB

I would love to find out the same. So far I have only found a lot of trash dictionaries thriving on the Internet. There are some good dictionaries, but I do not know the links.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Here you are: http://sjp.pwn.pl/


----------



## Juopak

Thanks Ben, pretty much what I was looking for 
cheers!


----------



## Penny93

great website, thank you!


----------



## wolfbm1

Wielki Słownik Języka Polskiego: http://www.wsjp.pl/ posiada połączenia i ciekawe cytaty.
Staroploski : http://staropolska.pl/slownik/?id=128
Słownik wyrazów obcych, posiada etymologię słow: http://www.slownik-online.pl/index.php
Słownik etymologiczny: http://etymologia.org/wiki/AllDocs


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Wielki Słownik Języka Polskiego: http://www.wsjp.pl/ posiada połączenia i ciekawe cytaty.
> Staroploski : http://staropolska.pl/slownik/?id=128
> Słownik wyrazów obcych, posiada etymologię słow: http://www.slownik-online.pl/index.php
> Słownik etymologiczny: http://etymologia.org/wiki/AllDocs


Przejrzałem ten słownik etymologiczny, większość haseł pusta, w innych niedokładnie skopiowane z Brücknera. Nie polecam tego słownika.


----------



## LilianaB

Here, I agree with you Ben Jamin. It is very hard to find a good Polish dictionary of any sort.


----------



## Juopak

wolfbm1 said:


> Wielki Słownik Języka Polskiego: http://www.wsjp.pl/ posiada połączenia i ciekawe cytaty.
> Staroploski : http://staropolska.pl/slownik/?id=128
> Słownik wyrazów obcych, posiada etymologię słow: http://www.slownik-online.pl/index.php
> Słownik etymologiczny: http://etymologia.org/wiki/AllDocs



Cool links, the first two ones attracted me the most, Dzieki!!


----------

